# My new 55 setup!



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Here are some pictures of my newly set up 55 gallon tank.


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2006)

Nice pics! I've never seen an oak finish 55g, it looks nice.

Those sure are some odd decorations, I've never seen them before.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Thanks.  When I was setting up my 38g, I wanted to go for a kitchy, more playful look. Had a couple planted, natural tanks so wanted something different. And I've got a thing for medieval stuff. The castle is hollow up in the turrets and that's where my RTBS hangs out. You can barely see her tail wiggling around sometimes. Since that's her home, had to move it to the 55 with her, so figured I might as well keep the theme going.  

I'm not all that fond of the background, its coral and its a freshwater tank, but its all I have for now. I'll get a more 'natural' looking background eventually.


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2006)

It looks great Boxermom! My 55g looks just like that one. I love the stand though....wish I had gotten a better stand.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Thanks. Not bad for $175 for tank and stand, eh?  I love craigslist! It also came with hinged glass covers and a 48" oak trim single bulb light, which gives it a very pretty look. Very light and slightly bluish. Since none of them really likes bright light, it works very well. My black 55g came with the same type of wood stand (only black) and matching wood canopy for $100. That's what I'll be working on getting set up next.


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

lol craigslist is the best.....deals all around there. I got my 55 (in oak also) from craigslist 200 for a stand n tank....its practically for free there lol


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Nice setup. It looks like the wizard is walking through a forest with all the plants around him.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Thanks.  Yeah, he's running away from the dragon, trying to get to the safety of the castle.


----------

